# Palin Movie a Flop



## Political Junky

July 18: Palin Movie a Flop and Giuliani Speaks Out on Gay Marriage | Gallery | POWERWALL

Disastrous opening for Palin's 'The Undefeated'

While Harry Potter raked it in over the weekend, it was a less successful opening run for the Sarah Palin documentary, The Undefeated. The movie was just the opposite -- defeated -- as it opened to just a handful of people in Southern California, The Atlantic reported. The film opened in 10 cities, bringing in $68,000 or about
$6,800 per theater, a decent sum. But following its opening, the flick still logged in at 0 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, where Roger Moore of Orlando Sentinel wrote, "It's an infomercial of almost comical omissions."


----------



## asaratis

Get over Palin.  There's a new thing coming!


----------



## Zona

Get over her?  She just released a flop of a movie...of course we will smash this in the face of palin supporters.  

EVerytime she does anything, from this point on, it will flop and we will laugh and smash it in the face of her dumb sheeple.  Same with good ol Bristol.


----------



## Trajan

Political Junky said:


> July 18: Palin Movie a Flop and Giuliani Speaks Out on Gay Marriage | Gallery | POWERWALL
> 
> Disastrous opening for Palin's 'The Undefeated'
> 
> While Harry Potter raked it in over the weekend, it was a less successful opening run for the Sarah Palin documentary, The Undefeated. The movie was just the opposite -- defeated -- as it opened to just a handful of people in Southern California, The Atlantic reported. The film opened in 10 cities, bringing in $68,000 or about
> $6,800 per theater, a decent sum. But following its opening, the flick still logged in at 0 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, where Roger Moore of Orlando Sentinel wrote, "It's an infomercial of almost comical omissions."


----------



## kyzr

If it was a flop why are they going to show it in more theaters????
Sarah Palin film to get wider release - Molly Ball - POLITICO.com


----------



## oldsalt

By all means, I urge each and every palin panty sniffer to spend their $$ and go see it.


----------



## Tank

Are you camparing the success of Palins movie to Harry Potter?

Palins movie will do better once it goes to DVD.


----------



## Sallow

oldsalt said:


> By all means, I urge each and every palin panty sniffer to spend their $$ and go see it.



Naw..they will probably show it on a plane..somewhere..sometime..

Or..

Um..

Not.


----------



## Avorysuds

So does this prove conservatives don't love Palin?

This is a big ops on the OP's part.


----------



## AquaAthena

Avorysuds said:


> So does this prove conservatives don't love Palin?
> 
> This is a big ops on the OP's part.



This conservative doesn't love Palin. Not for president! No Way!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Zona said:


> Get over her?  She just released a flop of a movie...of course we will smash this in the face of palin supporters.
> 
> EVerytime she does anything, from this point on, it will flop and we will laugh and smash it in the face of her dumb sheeple.  Same with good ol Bristol.



And ten years from now you will be still living in you parents' basement going on and on and on and on and on about Sarah Palin, Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The funny part is, the Right thought it was fear that was causing us to mock Palin for the last 3 years.

No, it was just mockery.  The only fear involved was the Right's  fear of Palin's eventual nosedive that they tried to hide behind bluff and bluster.


----------



## percysunshine

Sarah Palin has a movie?

Who in the world would follow it? 

Oops...stupid question...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

percysunshine said:


> Sarah Palin has a movie?
> 
> Who in the world would follow it?
> 
> Oops...stupid question...



Ain't that grand?  You have to pick it up on a left wing thread.. shit... who knew she had a movie?

She must love living rent-free in their heads.


----------



## MarcATL

Political Junky said:


> July 18: Palin Movie a Flop and Giuliani Speaks Out on Gay Marriage | Gallery | POWERWALL
> 
> Disastrous opening for Palin's 'The Undefeated'
> 
> While Harry Potter raked it in over the weekend, it was a less successful opening run for the Sarah Palin documentary, The Undefeated. The movie was just the opposite -- defeated -- as it opened to just a handful of people in Southern California, The Atlantic reported. The film opened in 10 cities, bringing in $68,000 or about
> $6,800 per theater, a decent sum. But following its opening, the flick still logged in at 0 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, where Roger Moore of Orlando Sentinel wrote, "It's an infomercial of almost comical omissions."


Wonderful!! This is music to my ears. 








Zona said:


> Get over her?  She just released a flop of a movie...of course we will smash this in the face of palin supporters.
> 
> EVerytime she does anything, from this point on, it will flop and we will laugh and smash it in the face of her dumb sheeple.  Same with good ol Bristol.


Damn right! 



NYcarbineer said:


> The funny part is, the Right thought it was fear that was causing us to mock Palin for the last 3 years.
> 
> No, it was just mockery.  The only fear involved was the Right's  fear of Palin's eventual nosedive that they tried to hide behind bluff and bluster.


Indeed. Straight up mockery. As she is...a mockery.

LOL!!!


----------



## percysunshine

Now Pulp Fiction was a good movie. The uncut version, of course.


----------



## St.Blues

If you hate her going in you hate her coming out..
California was a kick in the ass to liberals who naturally talk badly about her and the movie.. more free press. She has the liberal number to the 1000th degree. Stupid liberals! They'll never learn just how smart this chick really is. Not to mention I haven't seen a liberal chick I like to make it with. They are generally homely and most are fat too... Jealousy is apparent. Ha!

Blues


----------



## syrenn

Political Junky said:


> July 18: Palin Movie a Flop and Giuliani Speaks Out on Gay Marriage | Gallery | POWERWALL
> 
> Disastrous opening for Palin's 'The Undefeated'
> 
> While Harry Potter raked it in over the weekend, it was a less successful opening run for the Sarah Palin documentary, The Undefeated. The movie was just the opposite -- defeated -- as it opened to just a handful of people in Southern California, The Atlantic reported. The film opened in 10 cities, bringing in $68,000 or about
> $6,800 per theater, a decent sum. But following its opening, the flick still logged in at 0 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, where Roger Moore of Orlando Sentinel wrote, "It's an infomercial of almost comical omissions."







She made a movie?


----------



## rightwinger

Nail'n Palin did better


----------



## syrenn

rightwinger said:


> Nail'n Palin did better


----------



## uscitizen

kyzr said:


> If it was a flop why are they going to show it in more theaters????
> Sarah Palin film to get wider release - Molly Ball - POLITICO.com



Ohh it is like the passion of Christ, the Tea Party members are required to attend.


----------



## uscitizen

I have been hearing on the radio that the star of Nailin Palin will be in a Lexington strip club this weekend.


----------



## rightwinger

uscitizen said:


> I have been hearing on the radio that the star of Nailin Palin will be in a Lexington strip club this weekend.



Maybe it will be Tina Fey instead


----------



## uscitizen

rightwinger said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hearing on the radio that the star of Nailin Palin will be in a Lexington strip club this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be Tina Fey instead
Click to expand...


If they paid enough it might be the real Palin.
I would love to know if any Tea Party members go and see her.

I hear they are the only ones buying this product.


----------



## Zona

rightwinger said:


> Nail'n Palin did better


----------



## Mad Scientist

Her TV show wasn't any good (I only watched one episode) so it stands to reason that her movie would disappoint as well.

That being said, she'd *still* be a better President than the Kenyan Dick Tater.


----------



## Moonglow

Tank said:


> Are you camparing the success of Palins movie to Harry Potter?
> 
> Palins movie will do better once it goes to DVD.



in the dollar movie bin


----------



## Warrior102

This particular Conservative is not fond of Sarah Palin.

Now Michelle Bachman is another story... quite the successful MILF


----------



## Moonglow

Mad Scientist said:


> Her TV show wasn't any good (I only watched one episode) so it stands to reason that her movie would disappoint as well.
> 
> That being said, she'd *still* be a better President than the Kenyan Dick Tater.



except she's never been president.


----------



## Stephanie

what a petty little thread by the OP.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Opening a Palin documentary in a few theatres in Southern California is a pretty stupid thing to do.  It would be like showing an Obama documentary during a KKK gathering.

Comparing a Palin documentary to a Harry Potter movie is just as ridiculous, and perhaps one of the worst comparisons I have ever seen.

Palin is old news.  I lost all respect for her when she abandoned her Alaska governorship (and her home-state constituents) in favor of making millions from books and speaking engagements.  Palin is just another money-grabber who has a cult following and not much more.


----------



## Stephanie

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Opening a Palin documentary in a few theatres in Southern California is a pretty stupid thing to do.  It would be like showing an Obama documentary during a KKK gathering.
> 
> Comparing a Palin documentary to a Harry Potter movie is just as ridiculous, and perhaps one of the worst comparisons I have ever seen.
> 
> Palin is old news.  I lost all respect for her when she abandoned her Alaska governorship (and her home-state constituents) in favor of making millions from books and speaking engagements.  Palin is just another money-grabber who has a cult following and not much more.



lol, she abandoned Alaska. Do you live there?
and the same old tired line, money grabber.


----------



## Seawytch

But wait...Fake News...er, I mean Faux News said it was a HUGE success...


----------



## Stephanie

How funny a MOVIE can chap so many asses.

petty and shallow


----------



## rightwinger

On the bright side, it will be available in the dollar store within a few weeks. Right next to her books


----------



## Warrior102

Stephanie said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opening a Palin documentary in a few theatres in Southern California is a pretty stupid thing to do.  It would be like showing an Obama documentary during a KKK gathering.
> 
> Comparing a Palin documentary to a Harry Potter movie is just as ridiculous, and perhaps one of the worst comparisons I have ever seen.
> 
> Palin is old news.  I lost all respect for her when she abandoned her Alaska governorship (and her home-state constituents) in favor of making millions from books and speaking engagements.  Palin is just another money-grabber who has a cult following and not much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, she abandoned Alaska. Do you live there?
> and the same old tired line, money grabber.
Click to expand...


She abandoned Alaska like Joe Biden abandoned Delaware.


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Nail'n Palin did better



It was okay, I've seen better.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> On the bright side, it will be available in the dollar store within a few weeks. Right next to her books



And right next to that will be the books from Obama.


----------



## ogibillm

Honestly I don't think that's a bad per screen average. Financially the movie may not be a flop. 

I don't see it maintaining those numbers though. Sure there will be the fanatical palin fans and the fanatical palin detractors that go, but for the most part i think people's reactions will be 'meh - not interested'

my main gripe with the movie - and granted i haven't seen it but from everything i've read - is that it's a documentary on Palin in the same way a RonCo commercial is a documentary on rotisserie cooking methods.


----------



## rightwinger

Warrior102 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opening a Palin documentary in a few theatres in Southern California is a pretty stupid thing to do.  It would be like showing an Obama documentary during a KKK gathering.
> 
> Comparing a Palin documentary to a Harry Potter movie is just as ridiculous, and perhaps one of the worst comparisons I have ever seen.
> 
> Palin is old news.  I lost all respect for her when she abandoned her Alaska governorship (and her home-state constituents) in favor of making millions from books and speaking engagements.  Palin is just another money-grabber who has a cult following and not much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, she abandoned Alaska. Do you live there?
> and the same old tired line, money grabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She abandoned Alaska like Joe Biden abandoned Delaware.
Click to expand...



Are you now implying that Palin was elected Vice President?  

The revision of history to accomodate Palin never ends


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Stephanie said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opening a Palin documentary in a few theatres in Southern California is a pretty stupid thing to do.  It would be like showing an Obama documentary during a KKK gathering.
> 
> Comparing a Palin documentary to a Harry Potter movie is just as ridiculous, and perhaps one of the worst comparisons I have ever seen.
> 
> Palin is old news.  I lost all respect for her when she abandoned her Alaska governorship (and her home-state constituents) in favor of making millions from books and speaking engagements.  Palin is just another money-grabber who has a cult following and not much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, she abandoned Alaska. Do you live there?
> and the same old tired line, money grabber.
Click to expand...


So your "criteria" for legitimate opinions made by other posters involves actually being a RESIDENT of whatever state they may be referring to?  Is this the same rule you follow?

I can read.  I know what happened to Palin in Alaska.  I know about the lawsuits and the constant hounding by the leftists in her state.  I know she couldn't stand the heat, she was basically broke from having to defend herself, etc., etc., etc.  

But, the fact of the matter is, Palin QUIT her job.  She betrayed the people who elected her as Governor.  She betrayed her supporters, and like most politicians, she went for the big money speaking engagements and book deals.  Palin has reduced herself to nothing more than a caricature of what she was when McCain made her his running mate.

In fact, the REAL Sarah Palin has emerged for all to see.  She is an opportunist, and she really isn't that bright.      

Those are the FACTS.  You can try to sugar-coat them anyway you want, but if it quacks like a duck, swims like a duck, and looks like a duck...........it's a duck.


----------



## Stephanie

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opening a Palin documentary in a few theatres in Southern California is a pretty stupid thing to do.  It would be like showing an Obama documentary during a KKK gathering.
> 
> Comparing a Palin documentary to a Harry Potter movie is just as ridiculous, and perhaps one of the worst comparisons I have ever seen.
> 
> Palin is old news.  I lost all respect for her when she abandoned her Alaska governorship (and her home-state constituents) in favor of making millions from books and speaking engagements.  Palin is just another money-grabber who has a cult following and not much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, she abandoned Alaska. Do you live there?
> and the same old tired line, money grabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your "criteria" for legitimate opinions made by other posters involves actually being a RESIDENT of whatever state they may be referring to?  Is this the same rule you follow?
> 
> I can read.  I know what happened to Palin in Alaska.  I know about the lawsuits and the constant hounding by the leftists in her state.  I know she couldn't stand the heat, she was basically broke from having to defend herself, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> But, the fact of the matter is, Palin QUIT her job.  She betrayed the people who elected her as Governor.  She betrayed her supporters, and like most politicians, she went for the big money speaking engagements and book deals.  Palin has reduced herself to nothing more than a caricature of what she was when McCain made her his running mate.
> 
> In fact, the REAL Sarah Palin has emerged for all to see.  She is an opportunist, and she really isn't that bright.
> 
> Those are the FACTS.  You can try to sugar-coat them anyway you want, but if it quacks like a duck, swims like a duck, and looks like a duck...........it's a duck.
Click to expand...


yeah, we can see you can read and parrot back all the Bullshit you see. 
I LIVED there, so don't tell me you GOT THE FACTS. you got nothing.


----------



## Warrior102

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, she abandoned Alaska. Do you live there?
> and the same old tired line, money grabber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She abandoned Alaska like Joe Biden abandoned Delaware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now implying that Palin was elected Vice President?
> 
> The revision of history to accomodate Palin never ends
Click to expand...


Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.


----------



## ogibillm

Stephanie said:


> yeah, we can see you can read and parrot back all the Bullshit you see.
> I LIVED there, so don't tell me you GOT THE FACTS. you got nothing.


i don't see how your alaskan residency in any way modifies palin's actions.


----------



## Stephanie

ogibillm said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we can see you can read and parrot back all the Bullshit you see.
> I LIVED there, so don't tell me you GOT THE FACTS. you got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see how your alaskan residency in any way modifies palin's actions.
Click to expand...


Because we know the TRUTH. not the bs you all spread.


----------



## Stephanie

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She abandoned Alaska like Joe Biden abandoned Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now implying that Palin was elected Vice President?
> 
> The revision of history to accomodate Palin never ends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
Click to expand...



that's DIFFERENT, don't ya know


----------



## Moonglow

Is that why Palin quit after the elections?


----------



## ogibillm

Stephanie said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we can see you can read and parrot back all the Bullshit you see.
> I LIVED there, so don't tell me you GOT THE FACTS. you got nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see how your alaskan residency in any way modifies palin's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we know the TRUTH. not the bs you all spread.
Click to expand...


the TRUTH is she resigned part way through her term. that's the fact.  and she did it not because she was elected to another position but because - well, i frankly don't know the real reason. i know the excuse, but i still think that something smells fishy in alaska.

now if you don't see that as abandoning alaska that's fine. you're wrong, but that's fine.


----------



## rightwinger

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She abandoned Alaska like Joe Biden abandoned Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now implying that Palin was elected Vice President?
> 
> The revision of history to accomodate Palin never ends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
Click to expand...


Being promoted is not quitting

Leaving the Governorship to work as a paid political hack is quitting


----------



## Stephanie

Moonglow said:


> Is that why Palin quit after the elections?



You could try and find her resignation speech if you really cared to find out. She gives her reasons in it.


----------



## Stephanie

ogibillm said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see how your alaskan residency in any way modifies palin's actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we know the TRUTH. not the bs you all spread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the TRUTH is she resigned part way through her term. that's the fact.  and she did it not because she was elected to another position but because - well, i frankly don't know the real reason. i know the excuse, but i still think that something smells fishy in alaska.
> 
> now if you don't see that as abandoning alaska that's fine. you're wrong, but that's fine.
Click to expand...


good grief, she GAVE HER REASONS for RESIGNING. It doesn't MATTER if you don't accept them or you find it wrong. 
And someone posted a interesting question above. *DO YOU CONSIDER JOB BIDEN ABONDING HIS STATE* to accept the VICE PRESIDENT position?


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now implying that Palin was elected Vice President?
> 
> The revision of history to accomodate Palin never ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being promoted is not quitting
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the Governorship to work as a paid political hack is quitting
Click to expand...


now who didn't see this one coming. And what is Joe Biden if not a PAID POLITICAL HACK, and a not real bright one either.
If we had MORE politicians who would think first of their state and people and if they felt the BEST thing for them was to resign, we might not be in THE POSITIONS we find ourselves in today. 
But to you lefties, none of that matters, hell you all still stand behind a IMPEACHED PRESIDENT who should of stepped down, but was too arrogant to do so


----------



## Warrior102

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now implying that Palin was elected Vice President?
> 
> The revision of history to accomodate Palin never ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being promoted is not quitting
> 
> Leaving the Governorship to work as a paid political hack is quitting
Click to expand...


She left the governorship to become a paid political hack? 
Link?


----------



## Warrior102

Stephanie said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Palin quit after the elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could try and find her resignation speech if you really cared to find out. She gives her reasons in it.
Click to expand...


God, it's always the same women-hating Liberal bigots in these threads, isn't it?


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being promoted is not quitting
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the Governorship to work as a paid political hack is quitting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now who didn't see this one coming. And what is Joe Biden if not a PAID POLITICAL HACK, and a not real bright one either.
> If we had MORE politicians who would think first of their state and people and if they felt the BEST thing for them was to resign, we might not be in THE POSITIONS we find ourselves in today.
> But to you lefties, none of that matters, hell you all still stand behind a IMPEACHED PRESIDENT who should of stepped down, but was too arrogant to do so
Click to expand...


Being promoted in your job is not quitting your job

Palin QUIT (best thing that ever happened to the people of Alaska)


----------



## Moonglow

Warrior102 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Palin quit after the elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could try and find her resignation speech if you really cared to find out. She gives her reasons in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, it's always the same women-hating Liberal bigots in these threads, isn't it?
Click to expand...


I'd do Palin in a heart beat.


----------



## Warrior102

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being promoted is not quitting
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving the Governorship to work as a paid political hack is quitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now who didn't see this one coming. And what is Joe Biden if not a PAID POLITICAL HACK, and a not real bright one either.
> If we had MORE politicians who would think first of their state and people and if they felt the BEST thing for them was to resign, we might not be in THE POSITIONS we find ourselves in today.
> But to you lefties, none of that matters, hell you all still stand behind a IMPEACHED PRESIDENT who should of stepped down, but was too arrogant to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being promoted in your job is not quitting your job
> 
> Palin QUIT (best thing that ever happened to the people of Alaska)
Click to expand...


Using your logic - 

Biden QUIT. 
Best thing that ever happened to the people of Delaware.


----------



## Stephanie

Warrior102 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Palin quit after the elections?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could try and find her resignation speech if you really cared to find out. She gives her reasons in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, it's always the same women-hating Liberal bigots in these threads, isn't it?
Click to expand...


yeah, I just laugh when they say THEY care more about women rights than others. 
Just look at how they treat any Republican woman candidate. Hell look how they turned on Hillary OVER A MAN.

It is sick to see some of the things they say about women, such as calling them Cxxts.


----------



## Stephanie

Moonglow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could try and find her resignation speech if you really cared to find out. She gives her reasons in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, it's always the same women-hating Liberal bigots in these threads, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd do Palin in a heart beat.
Click to expand...


well stick with your dream, but I doubt if she'd do you. I know I wouldn't do someone who thinks so little of women.


----------



## Moonglow

Stephanie said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could try and find her resignation speech if you really cared to find out. She gives her reasons in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, it's always the same women-hating Liberal bigots in these threads, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, I just laugh when they say THEY care more about women rights than others.
> Just look at how they treat any Republican woman candidate. Hell look how they turned on Hillary OVER A MAN.
> 
> It is sick to see some of the things they say about women, such as calling them Cxxts.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, you would have voted for Hillary ifin' it weren't for man.


----------



## Moonglow

Stephanie said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, it's always the same women-hating Liberal bigots in these threads, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do Palin in a heart beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well stick with your dream, but I doubt if she'd do you. I know I wouldn't do someone who thinks so little of a woman.
Click to expand...


at least I can see one redeaming feature in her existence.


----------



## Stephanie

Moonglow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do Palin in a heart beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well stick with your dream, but I doubt if she'd do you. I know I wouldn't do someone who thinks so little of a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at least I can see one redeaming feature in her existence.
Click to expand...


whatever.


----------



## rightwinger

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> now who didn't see this one coming. And what is Joe Biden if not a PAID POLITICAL HACK, and a not real bright one either.
> If we had MORE politicians who would think first of their state and people and if they felt the BEST thing for them was to resign, we might not be in THE POSITIONS we find ourselves in today.
> But to you lefties, none of that matters, hell you all still stand behind a IMPEACHED PRESIDENT who should of stepped down, but was too arrogant to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being promoted in your job is not quitting your job
> 
> Palin QUIT (best thing that ever happened to the people of Alaska)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your logic -
> 
> Biden QUIT.
> Best thing that ever happened to the people of Delaware.
Click to expand...


No....Voting down the Witch was the best thing to happen to Delaware


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being promoted in your job is not quitting your job
> 
> Palin QUIT (best thing that ever happened to the people of Alaska)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic -
> 
> Biden QUIT.
> Best thing that ever happened to the people of Delaware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....Voting down the Witch was the best thing to happen to Delaware
Click to expand...


Wtf?


----------



## Warrior102

Moonglow said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, it's always the same women-hating Liberal bigots in these threads, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I just laugh when they say THEY care more about women rights than others.
> Just look at how they treat any Republican woman candidate. Hell look how they turned on Hillary OVER A MAN.
> 
> It is sick to see some of the things they say about women, such as calling them Cxxts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you would have voted for Hillary ifin' it weren't for man.
Click to expand...


I don't know about Stephanie, but I would choose Hillary over Obama - she has far more experience than he ever had. He brought to the table what, the ability to organize a community? Wow! A vast range of experience there.


----------



## Warrior102

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic -
> 
> Biden QUIT.
> Best thing that ever happened to the people of Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....Voting down the Witch was the best thing to happen to Delaware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wtf?
Click to expand...


Yeah - I was thinking the same thing. His posts are becoming incoherant.


----------



## Zona

Stephanie said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, she abandoned Alaska. Do you live there?
> and the same old tired line, money grabber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your "criteria" for legitimate opinions made by other posters involves actually being a RESIDENT of whatever state they may be referring to?  Is this the same rule you follow?
> 
> I can read.  I know what happened to Palin in Alaska.  I know about the lawsuits and the constant hounding by the leftists in her state.  I know she couldn't stand the heat, she was basically broke from having to defend herself, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> But, the fact of the matter is, Palin QUIT her job.  She betrayed the people who elected her as Governor.  She betrayed her supporters, and like most politicians, she went for the big money speaking engagements and book deals.  Palin has reduced herself to nothing more than a caricature of what she was when McCain made her his running mate.
> 
> In fact, the REAL Sarah Palin has emerged for all to see.  She is an opportunist, and she really isn't that bright.
> 
> Those are the FACTS.  You can try to sugar-coat them anyway you want, but if it quacks like a duck, swims like a duck, and looks like a duck...........it's a duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, we can see you can read and parrot back all the Bullshit you see.
> I LIVED there, so don't tell me you GOT THE FACTS. you got nothing.
Click to expand...


Excellent retort.  Hack.  Please actually try to make your point with something other than, "I lived there".  

See how it works.  Facts or links or something other than deflection.


----------



## Zona

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being promoted in your job is not quitting your job
> 
> Palin QUIT (best thing that ever happened to the people of Alaska)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic -
> 
> Biden QUIT.
> Best thing that ever happened to the people of Delaware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....Voting down the Witch was the best thing to happen to Delaware
Click to expand...


That "witch" made for some great reading though.  She was hilarious and watching her fans defend her was worth it really.  I hope she runs again.  I really do.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She abandoned Alaska like Joe Biden abandoned Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now implying that Palin was elected Vice President?
> 
> The revision of history to accomodate Palin never ends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
Click to expand...


Are you arguing that Biden and Palin left their positions under the same circumstances and for the same reasons?  That there is some sort of parity in play here?


----------



## Warrior102

Zona said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic -
> 
> Biden QUIT.
> Best thing that ever happened to the people of Delaware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....Voting down the Witch was the best thing to happen to Delaware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That "witch" made for some great reading though.  She was hilarious and watching her fans defend her was worth it really.  I hope she runs again.  I really do.
Click to expand...


I hope Obama runs too. I really do.
Perhaps he'll tout his stellar economy, the employment rate, the defecit, foreclosures and the seven wars we're involved with. Yes please, run on those accomplishments Barry.


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you now implying that Palin was elected Vice President?
> 
> The revision of history to accomodate Palin never ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you arguing that Biden and Palin left their positions under the same circumstances and for the same reasons?  That there is some sort of parity in play here?
Click to expand...


Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.


----------



## Stephanie

Zona said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your "criteria" for legitimate opinions made by other posters involves actually being a RESIDENT of whatever state they may be referring to?  Is this the same rule you follow?
> 
> I can read.  I know what happened to Palin in Alaska.  I know about the lawsuits and the constant hounding by the leftists in her state.  I know she couldn't stand the heat, she was basically broke from having to defend herself, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> But, the fact of the matter is, Palin QUIT her job.  She betrayed the people who elected her as Governor.  She betrayed her supporters, and like most politicians, she went for the big money speaking engagements and book deals.  Palin has reduced herself to nothing more than a caricature of what she was when McCain made her his running mate.
> 
> In fact, the REAL Sarah Palin has emerged for all to see.  She is an opportunist, and she really isn't that bright.
> 
> Those are the FACTS.  You can try to sugar-coat them anyway you want, but if it quacks like a duck, swims like a duck, and looks like a duck...........it's a duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we can see you can read and parrot back all the Bullshit you see.
> I LIVED there, so don't tell me you GOT THE FACTS. you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent retort.  Hack.  Please actually try to make your point with something other than, "I lived there".
> 
> See how it works.  Facts or links or something other than deflection.
Click to expand...


Listen up Bucko. I don't jump through no hoops for you or anyone else. I did live there so I do know the truth and can speak them if I wish. go do your own homework you want FACTS, instead of just shooting off your mouth half cocked.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you arguing that Biden and Palin left their positions under the same circumstances and for the same reasons?  That there is some sort of parity in play here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
Click to expand...


And that's where the parity ends.  

Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you arguing that Biden and Palin left their positions under the same circumstances and for the same reasons?  That there is some sort of parity in play here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
Click to expand...


i take it they're defending Palin's decision to quit her job as governor?


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i take it they're defending Palin's decision to quit her job as governor?
Click to expand...


Ayup.

It baffles me.


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you arguing that Biden and Palin left their positions under the same circumstances and for the same reasons?  That there is some sort of parity in play here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
Click to expand...


I agree the parity ends there. They both quit. Period. I don't understand why some can't grab this concept. Thanks for getting it.


----------



## elvis

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I am implying she allegedly "quit" like Joe Biden allegedly "quit" his job to accept a higher position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you arguing that Biden and Palin left their positions under the same circumstances and for the same reasons?  That there is some sort of parity in play here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
Click to expand...


Maybe you're right.  Palin quit to do a  reality show with Kate Gosselin.


----------



## Stephanie

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i take it they're defending Palin's decision to quit her job as governor?
Click to expand...


My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood. That is the main thing that matters


----------



## Warrior102

elvis said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you arguing that Biden and Palin left their positions under the same circumstances and for the same reasons?  That there is some sort of parity in play here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you're right.  Palin quit to do a  reality show with Kate Gosselin.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter if she or Joe Biden quit to work at a Dunkin Donuts - they both quit.


----------



## Warrior102

And I am no fan of Sarah Palin either...


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree the parity ends there. They both quit. Period. I don't understand why some can't grab this concept. Thanks for getting it.
Click to expand...


I'm not agreeing with you because I find your assertion that Biden "quit" to justify Palin really quitting as total nonsense.


----------



## elvis

Warrior102 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're right.  Palin quit to do a  reality show with Kate Gosselin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if she or Joe Biden quit to work at a Dunkin Donuts - they both quit.
Click to expand...


I'd have had more respect for her if she'd gone to work at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Dot Com

Zona said:


> Get over her?  She just released a flop of a movie...of course we will smash this in the face of palin supporters.
> 
> EVerytime she does anything, from this point on, it will flop and we will laugh and smash it in the face of her dumb sheeple.  Same with good ol Bristol.


I bet USArmyRetired has seen it more than once already. He's a Payland supporter


----------



## elvis

Stephanie said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i take it they're defending Palin's decision to quit her job as governor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood. That is the main thing that matters
Click to expand...

did they?  

Poll: Alaska voters negative about Sarah Palin- On Politics - USATODAY.com


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're right.  Palin quit to do a  reality show with Kate Gosselin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if she or Joe Biden quit to work at a Dunkin Donuts - they both quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd have had more respect for her if she'd gone to work at Dunkin Donuts.
Click to expand...


She'd just fuck up my coffee and quit that job too.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if she or Joe Biden quit to work at a Dunkin Donuts - they both quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have had more respect for her if she'd gone to work at Dunkin Donuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She'd just fuck up my coffee and quit that job too.
Click to expand...


yeah.  your coffee cup would be half full.


----------



## Stephanie

elvis said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> i take it they're defending Palin's decision to quit her job as governor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood. That is the main thing that matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they?
> 
> Poll: Alaska voters negative about Sarah Palin- On Politics - USATODAY.com
Click to expand...


If you would of posted a poll at the TIME of her resigning. I would take it a little more serious.


----------



## elvis

Stephanie said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood. That is the main thing that matters
> 
> 
> 
> did they?
> 
> Poll: Alaska voters negative about Sarah Palin- On Politics - USATODAY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would of posted a poll at the TIME of her resigning. I would take it a little more serious.
Click to expand...


ok.  so what happened that made alaskan voters feel this way?  the documentary turned reality show?


----------



## Stephanie

elvis said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> did they?
> 
> Poll: Alaska voters negative about Sarah Palin- On Politics - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would of posted a poll at the TIME of her resigning. I would take it a little more serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok.  so what happened that made alaskan voters feel this way?  the documentary turned reality show?
Click to expand...


can't answer that one. and this a ONE POLL. so I take it I'm to believe it.


----------



## Article 15

Stephanie said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood. That is the main thing that matters
> 
> 
> 
> did they?
> 
> Poll: Alaska voters negative about Sarah Palin- On Politics - USATODAY.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you would of posted a poll at the TIME of her resigning. I would take it a little more serious.
Click to expand...


Okay, well you asserted that:



> My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood.



Prove it.

It happened in July 2009. 

Now run along!


----------



## Stephanie

Article 15 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> did they?
> 
> Poll: Alaska voters negative about Sarah Palin- On Politics - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would of posted a poll at the TIME of her resigning. I would take it a little more serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, well you asserted that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> It happened in July 2009.
> 
> Now run along!
Click to expand...


OK, now where is the poll showing what the people felt back then? 
now you run along.


----------



## elvis

Stephanie said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would of posted a poll at the TIME of her resigning. I would take it a little more serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.  so what happened that made alaskan voters feel this way?  the documentary turned reality show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can't answer that one. and this a ONE POLL. so I take it I'm to believe it.
Click to expand...


here's another one. 

In Alaska, Obama would beat Palin, new poll says | Alaska Dispatch


----------



## Article 15

Stephanie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you would of posted a poll at the TIME of her resigning. I would take it a little more serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well you asserted that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> It happened in July 2009.
> 
> Now run along!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, now where is the poll showing what the people felt back then?
> now you run along.
Click to expand...


You made the assertion, not I.


----------



## Stephanie

Article 15 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well you asserted that:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> It happened in July 2009.
> 
> Now run along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now where is the poll showing what the people felt back then?
> now you run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the assertion, not I.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one who posted one silly poll from USAtoday..
And I will be running along, I have a job interview at 12:15...see ya


----------



## elvis

Stephanie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now where is the poll showing what the people felt back then?
> now you run along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the assertion, not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who posted one silly poll from USAtoday..
> And I will be running along, I have a job interview at 12:15...see ya
Click to expand...


oh you're right. I should have posted something from fox. 

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 - General Election: Palin vs. Obama
note the fox news poll says palin would lose in the General to Obama by 21 fucking points.  Now, if it's not her quitting that contributes to such a wide margin, what is it?  
oh and I can provide more polls about Alaska if you'd like.


----------



## Article 15

Stephanie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now where is the poll showing what the people felt back then?
> now you run along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the assertion, not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who posted one silly poll from USAtoday..
> And I will be running along, I have a job interview at 12:15...see ya
Click to expand...


The poll from USAToday is irrelevant to you proving the assertion you made.


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the parity ends there. They both quit. Period. I don't understand why some can't grab this concept. Thanks for getting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not agreeing with you because I find your assertion that Biden "quit" to justify Palin really quitting as total nonsense.
Click to expand...


Fine. You don't have to agree. You're obviously crediting your opinion based on something factual. 

Do you have the reason she "quit" in some sort of Sarah Palin transcript where she specifically stated her reason for resigning, or are basing your assertion on opinion polls and speculation articles.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the parity ends there. They both quit. Period. I don't understand why some can't grab this concept. Thanks for getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not agreeing with you because I find your assertion that Biden "quit" to justify Palin really quitting as total nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine. You don't have to agree. You're obviously crediting your opinion based on something factual.
> 
> Do you have the reason she "quit" in some sort of Sarah Palin transcript where she specifically stated her reason for resigning, or are basing your assertion on opinion polls and speculation articles.
Click to expand...


Why did Joe Biden leave his Senate seat?


----------



## Mr Natural

You gotta hand it to her though.  St Sarah parlayed a low paying government service into a lucrative career in the entertainment industry.


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not agreeing with you because I find your assertion that Biden "quit" to justify Palin really quitting as total nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You don't have to agree. You're obviously crediting your opinion based on something factual.
> 
> Do you have the reason she "quit" in some sort of Sarah Palin transcript where she specifically stated her reason for resigning, or are basing your assertion on opinion polls and speculation articles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Joe Biden leave his Senate seat?
Click to expand...


I think the case is closed on this one. 
Thanks.


----------



## Article 15

If the McCain/Palin ticket won would this Palin quit issue exist?


----------



## elvis

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You don't have to agree. You're obviously crediting your opinion based on something factual.
> 
> Do you have the reason she "quit" in some sort of Sarah Palin transcript where she specifically stated her reason for resigning, or are basing your assertion on opinion polls and speculation articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe Biden leave his Senate seat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the case is closed on this one.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


yes it is.  Biden left his senate seat to run for vice president.  Palin left her governorship job to do a reality show with Kate Gosselin.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. You don't have to agree. You're obviously crediting your opinion based on something factual.
> 
> Do you have the reason she "quit" in some sort of Sarah Palin transcript where she specifically stated her reason for resigning, or are basing your assertion on opinion polls and speculation articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Joe Biden leave his Senate seat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the case is closed on this one.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


Didn't think you would want to go there.  I agree, case closed.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> If the McCain/Palin ticket won would this Palin quit issue exist?



No.


----------



## Article 15

elvis said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the McCain/Palin ticket won would this Palin quit issue exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


I don't think so either.


----------



## Article 15

Stephanie said:


> And I will be running along, I have a job interview at 12:15...see ya



Good luck on the job interview, BTW.


----------



## uscitizen

Article 15 said:


> If the McCain/Palin ticket won would this Palin quit issue exist?



Nope it would not exist, but we would have much jucier stuff on her as VP


----------



## Dot Com

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each quit their former positions to persue other objectives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree the parity ends there. They both quit. Period. I don't understand why some can't grab this concept. Thanks for getting it.
Click to expand...

Ummm.....Biden "quit", as you put it, to move up (be Vice President). Palin quit to..... _______


----------



## rightwinger

Dot Com said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the parity ends there. They both quit. Period. I don't understand why some can't grab this concept. Thanks for getting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm.....Biden "quit", as you put it, to move up (be Vice President). Palin quit to..... _______
Click to expand...


Palin quit to...........Warn the British not to be taking our guns


----------



## St.Blues

Dot Com said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the parity ends there. They both quit. Period. I don't understand why some can't grab this concept. Thanks for getting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm.....Biden "quit", as you put it, to move up (be Vice President). Palin quit to..... _______
Click to expand...


It was my understanding she stepped down because she was inundated with frivolous law suits by the Left. The time and costs would have been impossible for her to defend herself. 
I have no link to back this up... But, it does make sense she would step down under these circumstances. 
Is not a secret the Left fears this woman. I don't fear her at all, I'd like to take her on a shopping spree at the nearest Hilton!


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now where is the poll showing what the people felt back then?
> now you run along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the assertion, not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who posted one silly poll from USAtoday..
> And I will be running along, I have a job interview at 12:15...see ya
Click to expand...


Show them some of your posts


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the assertion, not I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who posted one silly poll from USAtoday..
> And I will be running along, I have a job interview at 12:15...see ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show them some of your posts
Click to expand...


whateva.


----------



## MarcATL

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the assertion, not I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who posted one silly poll from USAtoday..
> And I will be running along, I have a job interview at 12:15...see ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show them some of your posts
Click to expand...


*OH SNAP!!!!*






On a serious note, good luck Stephanie.

Well, past tense. I hope you got it.


----------



## Stephanie

MarcATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one who posted one silly poll from USAtoday..
> And I will be running along, I have a job interview at 12:15...see ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show them some of your posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *OH SNAP!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, good luck Stephanie.
> 
> Well, past tense. I hope you got it.
Click to expand...


Thank you and I did get it. It was actually a promotion at the job I work at now.


----------



## chikenwing

This is a rather childish thread,for the constant drumming how Palin is a nothing she sure generates alot of threads from the left bashing her.

what gives?? she is ether a nothing as stated,then there would ne no threads on her or there are some realy pathetic people  its one or the other


----------



## oldsalt

Stephanie said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where the parity ends.
> 
> Dig any deeper and you see who really "quit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i take it they're defending Palin's decision to quit her job as governor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dear, people RESIGN all the time for different reasons. She had her's and the people in Alaska understood. That is the main thing that matters
Click to expand...


Yeah, right, that's why her approval rating went almost negative.


----------



## MarcATL

chikenwing said:


> This is a rather childish thread,for the constant drumming how Palin is a nothing she sure generates alot of threads from the left bashing her.
> 
> what gives?? she is ether a nothing as stated,*then there would ne no threads on her or there are some realy pathetic people  its one or the other*



You mean like these left-wingers who started all these pathetic Palin threads...?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/174215-sarah-palins-emails.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/113006-sarah-palin-run-for-prez.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...efinitely-knows-if-she-is-running-or-not.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/171046-scrutinize-the-president-not-palin.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...g-palin-for-president-palin-vs-bloomberg.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/169719-what-did-palin-and-trump-talk-about.html


----------



## oldsalt

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the parity ends there. They both quit. Period. I don't understand why some can't grab this concept. Thanks for getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.....Biden "quit", as you put it, to move up (be Vice President). Palin quit to..... _______
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin quit to...........Warn the British not to be taking our guns
Click to expand...


Bravo!!!  And, she quit to suck the $$ out of the dumb panty sniffing baggercons.  Retards.


----------



## chikenwing

MarcATL said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rather childish thread,for the constant drumming how Palin is a nothing she sure generates alot of threads from the left bashing her.
> 
> what gives?? she is ether a nothing as stated,*then there would ne no threads on her or there are some realy pathetic people  its one or the other*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like these left-wingers who started all these pathetic Palin threads...?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/174215-sarah-palins-emails.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/113006-sarah-palin-run-for-prez.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...efinitely-knows-if-she-is-running-or-not.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/171046-scrutinize-the-president-not-palin.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...g-palin-for-president-palin-vs-bloomberg.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/169719-what-did-palin-and-trump-talk-about.html
Click to expand...


6 out of more than can be counted,yep you got it buckwheat!


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## St.Blues

The scene at the end was awesome.. Her skirt blows up with the wind and she ain't wearin shit under there. a Monroe moment for Sarah!


----------



## Zona

going to Pay per view.  

Palin doc headed for PPV as ticket sales plummet - Yahoo! News

The movie played in 14 Tea Party-friendly locations this weekend -- up from the 10 in which it opened last week --* but grossed just $24,000.*


----------



## NYcarbineer

Even the Right has given up on Palin, which, I suppose, we should view as progress for those poor souls.


----------



## Trajan

NYcarbineer said:


> Even the Right has given up on Palin, which, I suppose, we should view as progress for those poor souls.



the only poor souls I see are the usual suspects here who live and die for Palin poop...

here zona, I am sure this will meet with your approval, its already on pay per veiw becasue well...you know.. 
now you and dean won't have to sit on those nasty seats  PornoPlex...


----------



## Warrior102

NYcarbineer said:


> Even the Right has given up on Palin, which, I suppose, we should view as progress for those poor souls.



Hey, you never got back to us on how Obama's ass tastes. Get your nose out of there for a moment and let us know. 

Thanks.


----------



## Stephanie

Palin doc headed for PPV as ticket sales plummet - Yahoo! News



> The movie played in 14 Tea Party-friendly locations this weekend -- up from the 10 in which it opened last week -- but grossed just $24,000.



wtf is a Tea Party FRIENDLY location?

This is what YAHOO is now putting out there AS NEWS folks.

I'd get my information from somewhere ELSE.

From what I've seen, the movie did OK, and so what if it is now going on PPV. Is this some sort of INSULT?. 
ALL it means is MORE PEOPLE will be ABLE to see who can't get out or afford to GO TO A MOVIE. that is what REALLY must have them crapping in their pants...lol


----------



## midcan5

Listen since trailer park fees are up, beer is costing more as well as cigarettes, tattoos, and MacDonald's burgers, her fans just can't afford the best movie since, "Is Pa drunk or Ma somber?" the best wingnut movie of the past few decades.


----------



## Warrior102

midcan5 said:


> Listen since trailer park fees are up, beer is costing more as well as cigarettes, tattoos, and MacDonald's burgers, her fans just can't afford the best movie since, "Is Pa drunk or Ma somber?" the best wingnut movie of the past few decades.



It appears most cigarette smoking, tatoo wearing, Walmart shopping, trailer park dwellers on welfare are "middle class" Obama supporters. You know, the poor, whom the Conservatives are neglecting.

Not sure I understand what you're implying here, bigot.


----------



## Stephanie

midcan5 said:


> Listen since trailer park fees are up, beer is costing more as well as cigarettes, tattoos, and MacDonald's burgers, her fans just can't afford the best movie since, "Is Pa drunk or Ma somber?" the best wingnut movie of the past few decades.



wow..
Does it seem to anyone else the left just Keeps getting nastier as time goes on. And all over some MOVIE. shallow and petty
sheeesh.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> going to Pay per view.
> 
> Palin doc headed for PPV as ticket sales plummet - Yahoo! News
> 
> The movie played in 14 Tea Party-friendly locations this weekend -- up from the 10 in which it opened last week --* but grossed just $24,000.*



People like you would watch it for $4.95 a minute.


----------



## Warrior102

St.Blues said:


> The scene at the end was awesome.. Her skirt blows up with the wind and she ain't wearin shit under there. a Monroe moment for Sarah!



This probably scared NYCarbineer - or whatever the hell his name is. He's never seen anything like this


----------



## St.Blues

Warrior102 said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> 
> The scene at the end was awesome.. Her skirt blows up with the wind and she ain't wearin shit under there. a Monroe moment for Sarah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This probably scared NYCarbineer - or whatever the hell his name is. He's never seen anything like this
Click to expand...


Not even a sneak peak huh?  There's nothing like a flash of palin pussy......


----------



## midcan5

Warrior102 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen since trailer park fees are up, beer is costing more as well as cigarettes, tattoos, and MacDonald's burgers, her fans just can't afford the best movie since, "Is Pa drunk or Ma somber?" the best wingnut movie of the past few decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears most cigarette smoking, tatoo wearing, Walmart shopping, trailer park dwellers on welfare are "middle class" Obama supporters. You know, the poor, whom the Conservatives are neglecting.
> 
> Not sure I understand what you're implying here, bigot.
Click to expand...


LOL Since I have traveled and am still traveling and living in the many levels and classes of America, you Sir need an improved sense of America and humor.... http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/177051-racism-and-the-gop.html


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen since trailer park fees are up, beer is costing more as well as cigarettes, tattoos, and MacDonald's burgers, her fans just can't afford the best movie since, "Is Pa drunk or Ma somber?" the best wingnut movie of the past few decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears most cigarette smoking, tatoo wearing, Walmart shopping, trailer park dwellers on welfare are "middle class" Obama supporters. You know, the poor, whom the Conservatives are neglecting.
> 
> Not sure I understand what you're implying here, bigot.
Click to expand...


You are beginning to get a bare glimmering of understand.  Likely all you will ever get.
But try anyway, you never know.


----------



## Zona

elvis said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to Pay per view.
> 
> Palin doc headed for PPV as ticket sales plummet - Yahoo! News
> 
> The movie played in 14 Tea Party-friendly locations this weekend -- up from the 10 in which it opened last week --* but grossed just $24,000.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like you would watch it for $4.95 a minute.
Click to expand...


Good one.   Really.  Wow.


----------



## Zona

Stephanie said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen since trailer park fees are up, beer is costing more as well as cigarettes, tattoos, and MacDonald's burgers, her fans just can't afford the best movie since, "Is Pa drunk or Ma somber?" the best wingnut movie of the past few decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow..
> Does it seem to anyone else the left just Keeps getting nastier as time goes on. And all over some MOVIE. shallow and petty
> sheeesh.
Click to expand...


I posted a fact.  The movie did 24k....24k...it was a total failure and I personally think it represents where she is at this point.

They are going to put this thing on ppv ALREADY.  

Sad, really really sad.  (Oh and funny as all hell).


----------



## Zona

NYcarbineer said:


> The funny part is, the Right thought it was fear that was causing us to mock Palin for the last 3 years.
> 
> No, it was just mockery.  The only fear involved was the Right's  fear of Palin's eventual nosedive that they tried to hide behind bluff and bluster.


----------



## Dot Com

Zona said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is, the Right thought it was fear that was causing us to mock Palin for the last 3 years.
> 
> No, it was just mockery.  The only fear involved was the Right's  fear of Palin's eventual nosedive that they tried to hide behind bluff and bluster.
Click to expand...


That about sums it up. McCain didn't vet her beyond her bra size & she must've been aware of her lack of any knowledge of much outside of Alaska


----------



## Stephanie

Zona said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen since trailer park fees are up, beer is costing more as well as cigarettes, tattoos, and MacDonald's burgers, her fans just can't afford the best movie since, "Is Pa drunk or Ma somber?" the best wingnut movie of the past few decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow..
> Does it seem to anyone else the left just Keeps getting nastier as time goes on. And all over some MOVIE. shallow and petty
> sheeesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted a fact.  The movie did 24k....24k...it was a total failure and I personally think it represents where she is at this point.
> 
> They are going to put this thing on ppv ALREADY.
> 
> Sad, really really sad.  (Oh and funny as all hell).
Click to expand...


good gawd, who GIVES a shit.

And I won't take SOME article serious that says, Tea Party favorite locations.  
Just where the hell is THAT?


----------



## Dot Com

This is why Stephie. She thought she was a contender & didn't even know what "the Bush Doctrine" was   It takes more than a pretty face and a nice wardrobe, outside of the Repub party of course, to govern


----------



## Stephanie

Dot Com said:


> This is why Stephie. She thought she was a contender & didn't even know what "the Bush Doctrine" was   It takes more than a pretty face and a nice wardrobe, outside of the Repub party of course, to govern



Can you tell US what the Bush doctrine was?
And what would your here the zero NO ABOUT governing.
He was a lowly STATE senator, then a JUNIOR Senator for less than TWO YEARS before he started running for President.

Palin was a MAYOR of a city, then a Governor OF A STATE.

You Obamabots crack me up.


----------



## Dot Com

You CONveniently looked over the fact that he was a State Senator for 7- years Steph 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama#State_Senator:_1997.E2.80.932004


> Once elected, Obama gained bipartisan support for legislation reforming ethics and health care laws.[41] He sponsored a law increasing tax credits for low-income workers, negotiated welfare reform, and promoted increased subsidies for childcare.[42] In 2001, as co-chairman of the bipartisan Joint Committee on Administrative Rules, Obama supported Republican Governor Ryan's payday loan regulations and predatory mortgage lending regulations aimed at averting home foreclosures


----------



## Spoonman

is this the movie that palin actually had nothing to do with but sold audio right to her book so they could use quotes?  she already made her money, whether the film sells 1 ticket or a million


----------



## Zona

Spoonman said:


> is this the movie that palin actually had nothing to do with but sold audio right to her book so they could use quotes?  she already made her money, whether the film sells 1 ticket or a million



I understand its all aout money for palin, but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.

Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.


----------



## Spoonman

NYcarbineer said:


> The funny part is, the Right thought it was fear that was causing us to mock Palin for the last 3 years.
> 
> No, it was just mockery.  The only fear involved was the Right's  fear of Palin's eventual nosedive that they tried to hide behind bluff and bluster.



no, it was fear.  the left didn't spend millions on mockery trying to discredit her.  besides, conservatives have never embraced her as a serious candidate for president.  but that still didn't deter the left from spending millions trying to discredit her. 

but a funny thing happened along the way. She became famous, she became rich.  She brought a ton of publicity to candidates she supported and raised a ton of money for them. in the midterms the candidates she stumped for had a very high % of being elected.  in fact her rate was more than 3 times better than candidates obama lobbied for.


----------



## Dot Com

Zona said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this the movie that palin actually had nothing to do with but sold audio right to her book so they could use quotes?  she already made her money, whether the film sells 1 ticket or a million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
Click to expand...


Agreed. The USMB extreme righties would be all over President Obama w/ a 100 page thread.


----------



## Zona

Spoonman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is, the Right thought it was fear that was causing us to mock Palin for the last 3 years.
> 
> No, it was just mockery.  The only fear involved was the Right's  fear of Palin's eventual nosedive that they tried to hide behind bluff and bluster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, it was fear.  the left didn't spend millions on mockery trying to discredit her.  besides, conservatives have never embraced her as a serious candidate for president.  but that still didn't deter the left from spending millions trying to discredit her.
> 
> but a funny thing happened along the way. She became famous, she became rich.  She brought a ton of publicity to candidates she supported and raised a ton of money for them. in the midterms the candidates she stumped for had a very high % of being elected.  in fact her rate was more than 3 times better than candidates obama lobbied for.
Click to expand...


1.  Who feared her?  You even said the right didnt take her seriously..
2. Who spent millions on discrediting her?  She was asked what she liked to read. Every time she opened her mouth is was embarrassing for her.  We didnt have spend any money on her...Link who spent millions please.
3. She got rich because she quit as gov. to peddle books, speaking engagements, her reality show (flop), her movie (flop), her daughter being on dancing with the stars, her daughters upcoming reality show etc etc.  Here is the thing, SHE QUIT TO MAKE MONEY and I have to give it to her for that I guess.
4.  The candidates she endorsed...it was 50/50.  Half of the ones she endorsed DID not get elected and keep in mind, this was the mid terms!

Any other tripe you wanna try.  Lets get back to the point, her freaking movie was horrible and a TOTAL FLOP!  That says everything you need to say about her right now.  I wonder if a person who voted for her for Gov in Alaska feels ripped off now.  lolololol


----------



## Spoonman

Zona said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this the movie that palin actually had nothing to do with but sold audio right to her book so they could use quotes?  she already made her money, whether the film sells 1 ticket or a million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
Click to expand...


dude this was a documentary. not a moviestaring palin.  it was quotes and interviews of people who support her.  do you really think that format is going to be and oscar winning blockbuster? Seriously, make a movie with quotes from obamas books and interview a bunch of people from illinois talking about obama and see how it does. no one is going to pay to see that shit.


----------



## Dot Com

Spoonman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this the movie that palin actually had nothing to do with but sold audio right to her book so they could use quotes?  she already made her money, whether the film sells 1 ticket or a million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude this was a documentary. not a moviestaring palin.  it was quotes and interviews of people who support her.  do you really think that format is going to be and oscar winning blockbuster? Seriously, make a movie with quotes from obamas books and interview a bunch of people from illinois talking about obama and see how it does. no one is going to pay to see that shit.
Click to expand...


Fair enough. I didn't see it so I don't know if they tried to make her look like conservative super woman


----------



## Spoonman

Zona said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is, the Right thought it was fear that was causing us to mock Palin for the last 3 years.
> 
> No, it was just mockery.  The only fear involved was the Right's  fear of Palin's eventual nosedive that they tried to hide behind bluff and bluster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, it was fear.  the left didn't spend millions on mockery trying to discredit her.  besides, conservatives have never embraced her as a serious candidate for president.  but that still didn't deter the left from spending millions trying to discredit her.
> 
> but a funny thing happened along the way. She became famous, she became rich.  She brought a ton of publicity to candidates she supported and raised a ton of money for them. in the midterms the candidates she stumped for had a very high % of being elected.  in fact her rate was more than 3 times better than candidates obama lobbied for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  Who feared her?  You even said the right didnt take her seriously..
> 2. Who spent millions on discrediting her?  She was asked what she liked to read. Every time she opened her mouth is was embarrassing for her.  We didnt have spend any money on her...Link who spent millions please.
> 3. She got rich because she quit as gov. to peddle books, speaking engagements, her reality show (flop), her movie (flop), her daughter being on dancing with the stars, her daughters upcoming reality show etc etc.  Here is the thing, SHE QUIT TO MAKE MONEY and I have to give it to her for that I guess.
> 4.  The candidates she endorsed...it was 50/50.  Half of the ones she endorsed DID not get elected and keep in mind, this was the mid terms!
> 
> Any other tripe you wanna try.  Lets get back to the point, her freaking movie was horrible and a TOTAL FLOP!  That says everything you need to say about her right now.  I wonder if a person who voted for her for Gov in Alaska feels ripped off now.  lolololol
Click to expand...


The left
The democrats
it wasn't her movie BTW.  can you blame her? $100k to be governor over $10 million to explore othr opportunities.  What would you do?

She was 66% for candidates who won.    A very critical mid term that  changed the balance of power.  i'll bet obama wishes he spent even more to discredit her after those results. not bad for someone who no one takes seriously


----------



## Spoonman

Dot Com said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude this was a documentary. not a moviestaring palin.  it was quotes and interviews of people who support her.  do you really think that format is going to be and oscar winning blockbuster? Seriously, make a movie with quotes from obamas books and interview a bunch of people from illinois talking about obama and see how it does. no one is going to pay to see that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I didn't see it so I don't know if they tried to make her look like conservative super woman
Click to expand...


i didn't see it either and have no intention to. but I have seen reviews and what it's about.  it was never even intended to be a theater blockbuster.  it's only being released in select markets. Palin had nothing to do with it. No say in what was said or presented. 

I'm not a palin supporter, but I do admire what she has been able to accomplish. Would I support her as a presidential candidate, no way.  But i see the impact she has


----------



## Zona

Spoonman said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude this was a documentary. not a moviestaring palin.  it was quotes and interviews of people who support her.  do you really think that format is going to be and oscar winning blockbuster? Seriously, make a movie with quotes from obamas books and interview a bunch of people from illinois talking about obama and see how it does. no one is going to pay to see that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I didn't see it so I don't know if they tried to make her look like conservative super woman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't see it either and have no intention to. but I have seen reviews and what it's about.  it was never even intended to be a theater blockbuster.  it's only being released in select markets. Palin had nothing to do with it. No say in what was said or presented.
> 
> I'm not a palin supporter, but I do admire what she has been able to accomplish. Would I support her as a presidential candidate, no way.  But i see the impact she has
Click to expand...

So this had nothing to do with Palin?  The "movie" wasnt about her?  She is disassociated with it, right down to the title?  

REally?  Come on, if she was popular now with the right, the "movie" would have went through the roof.  Her time is up.  Period.  

What she accomplished was predictable the second she quit her job as gov.  Its all been about her making money off her 15 minutes and in that sense I admire her as well.  She used her fame, as well as her daughter to make money plain and simple and for anyone to say she didnt quit to do just that is just being a hack.  

Good on her making money off all this.  Lets all just be honest here...her time is up.  Its proven by how horribly this "movie" did.  Even her hard core house Frau's are not paying good money to see her in any way now.


----------



## Spoonman

Zona said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I didn't see it so I don't know if they tried to make her look like conservative super woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't see it either and have no intention to. but I have seen reviews and what it's about.  it was never even intended to be a theater blockbuster.  it's only being released in select markets. Palin had nothing to do with it. No say in what was said or presented.
> 
> I'm not a palin supporter, but I do admire what she has been able to accomplish. Would I support her as a presidential candidate, no way.  But i see the impact she has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this had nothing to do with Palin?  The "movie" wasnt about her?  She is disassociated with it, right down to the title?
> 
> REally?  Come on, if she was popular now with the right, the "movie" would have went through the roof.  Her time is up.  Period.
> 
> What she accomplished was predictable the second she quit her job as gov.  Its all been about her making money off her 15 minutes and in that sense I admire her as well.  She used her fame, as well as her daughter to make money plain and simple and for anyone to say she didnt quit to do just that is just being a hack.
> 
> Good on her making money off all this.  Lets all just be honest here...her time is up.  Its proven by how horribly this "movie" did.  Even her hard core house Frau's are not paying good money to see her in any way now.
Click to expand...


nope, she has nothing to do with it. it was an independent film maker. She had no creative license, script review, imput on the title, share of the profits. nothing. She sold audio rights to use quotes from her book in it.   again, i'll ask you. how well do you think an independent movie about obama that was just quotes from his book, interviews of some of his supporters and a few clips of him would do?  get real


----------



## Stephanie

Zona said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this the movie that palin actually had nothing to do with but sold audio right to her book so they could use quotes?  she already made her money, whether the film sells 1 ticket or a million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, *but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.*  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
Click to expand...


omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.

Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this the movie that palin actually had nothing to do with but sold audio right to her book so they could use quotes?  she already made her money, whether the film sells 1 ticket or a million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, *but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.*  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.
> 
> Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..
Click to expand...


Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.

The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, *but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.*  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.
> 
> Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.
> 
> The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected
Click to expand...


LOL, another one.
It must suck to be you all, But Palin is still polling pretty high if she is being SO REJECTED.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.
> 
> Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.
> 
> The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, another one.
> It must suck to be you all, But Palin is still polling pretty high if she is being SO REJECTED.
Click to expand...


Palin won't even run....its the quitter in her


----------



## Spoonman

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.
> 
> Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.
> 
> The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, another one.
> It must suck to be you all, But Palin is still polling pretty high if she is being SO REJECTED.
Click to expand...


it's amazing stephanie.  Palin is like operation fortitude and all these idiots are lined up at calais waiting for D day to happen.


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, *but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.*  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.
> 
> Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.
> 
> The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected
Click to expand...

  yea, except palin had nothing to do with this movie


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.
> 
> Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.
> 
> The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, except palin had nothing to do with this movie
Click to expand...


Sure  

(I win 2  to 1 )


----------



## shintao

rightwinger said:


> On the bright side, it will be available in the dollar store within a few weeks. Right next to her books


Which are right next next to Couter's books, which are right next to hannity's books, which are right next to O'Rielly's books, which are right next to Harry Potter in the fantasyland section......................


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.
> 
> The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected
> 
> 
> 
> yea, except palin had nothing to do with this movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> (I win 2  to 1 )
Click to expand...


come on  right winger, you're smarter than that


----------



## Dot Com

Stephanie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this the movie that palin actually had nothing to do with but sold audio right to her book so they could use quotes?  she already made her money, whether the film sells 1 ticket or a million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand its all aout money for palin, *but her movie flopping shows how the PEOPLE feel about her.*  Its so damn telling.  Believe me, if Obama made a movie and it flopped like this, fox would run with this over and over and you know it.
> 
> Lets face it, her 15 minutes came and went.  She is so done now.  Thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.
> 
> Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..
Click to expand...




shintao said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, it will be available in the dollar store within a few weeks. Right next to her books
> 
> 
> 
> Which are right next next to Couter's books, which are right next to hannity's books, which are right next to O'Rielly's books, which are right next to Harry Potter in the fantasyland section......................
Click to expand...


Yeah steph. "straight to video" is NOT a good sign for a movie


----------



## Dr Grump

Political Junky said:


> July 18: Palin Movie a Flop and Giuliani Speaks Out on Gay Marriage | Gallery | POWERWALL
> 
> Disastrous opening for Palin's 'The Undefeated'
> 
> While Harry Potter raked it in over the weekend, it was a less successful opening run for the Sarah Palin documentary, The Undefeated. The movie was just the opposite -- defeated -- as it opened to just a handful of people in Southern California, The Atlantic reported. The film opened in 10 cities, bringing in $68,000 or about
> $6,800 per theater, a decent sum. But following its opening, the flick still logged in at 0 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, where Roger Moore of Orlando Sentinel wrote, "It's an infomercial of almost comical omissions."



You mean even with US Retard buying all the tix?


----------



## Zona

Spoonman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.
> 
> The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, another one.
> It must suck to be you all, But Palin is still polling pretty high if she is being SO REJECTED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's amazing stephanie.  Palin is like operation fortitude and all these idiots are lined up at calais waiting for D day to happen.
Click to expand...


No one is lined up for anything palin it seems.

24k!  Seriously....24k!  Heaven's gate got more didnt it?


----------



## Zona

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg, you are figgen hilarious. So now because a movie isn't some mega buster, that SHOWS how people FEEL ABOUT HER.
> 
> Not to worry, the people will now be able to PAY LESS to see it when it goes to PPV and they will make up their OWN minds..now won't they..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the movie is doing better than Palins national polling.
> 
> The movie is a test of the waters by Palin and she was rejected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea, except palin had nothing to do with this movie
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin has commissioned a film to bolster her reputation.

Shortly after Republicans swept last November to a historic victory in which Sarah Palin was credited with playing a central role, the former Alaska governor pulled aside her close aide, Rebecca Mansour, to discuss a hush-hush assignment: *Reach out to conservative filmmaker Stephen K. Bannon with a request. Ask him if he would make a series of videos extolling Palins governorship and laying to rest lingering questions about her controversial decision to resign from office with a year-and-a-half left in her first term. *It was this abdication, Palin knew, that had made her damaged goods in the eyes of some Republicans who once were eager to get behind her potential 2012 presidential campaign.

Sarah Palin Movie: The Undefeated


Yup, she had nothing to do with it.  Nothing.  Dude, just stop.


----------



## Stephanie

The friggen things some of you obsess over is HALARIOUS.

tv and radio host
fox news
movies

what a dumb life.


----------

